# Remote Control...



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Came across this interesting article: Canine Remote Control, Using Your Smart Phone? Hands-Free Dog Walking for the Digital Age http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130903102001.htm


----------

